# Question about LGD behavior



## LisaFoerster (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a 6 month old LGD. Pyernesse/Karakachan male. I have had him since he was 12 weeks old. He was born and raised in a goat pasture. I got him and put him in a smaller pasture that shared a fence with my big pasture so my goats and him shared a fence and everyone could get used to each other. I took him out every evening to walk the fence line in the big pasture. I put him in with my goats about a month ago. I have pygmies and Nigerian dwarfs and he is bigger than they are. He has been doing great. but I purchased another doe a week ago. a 7 month old doe. This new doe is the bottom doe. She is timid. My LGD has started chasing her. I have a cattle panel enclosed dirt lot with a lean to in it that my herd sleeps in. My LGD keeps chasing this new timid doe into the dirt lot. He doesn't want her out in the pasture at all. All the other goats are out eating but he just doesn't want her to go out and if she does he chases her back into the lot, once she is there he goes and lays down. If she comes out he gets up and chases her back in. WHY???????? Is he picking on her because she is the only goat who will take his crap and not head butt him? Or is he trying to keep her away from the other goats because they head butt her?
I am worried. She must be able to get out into the pasture, and I don't want him to chase ANY ANY livestock. HELP


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

If you witnessed him chasing her, I would tell him "no", then walk out into the pasture and give him a shake or whatever is the strongest correction that you administer. At six months old, he's still learning the rules and chasing livestock is ALWAYS a big no no here. My six month old pyr puppy would chase my doelings. In the other pasture, my young buckling would play with her, chasing her and she chased him. The doelings didn't like that game, and she wasn't getting it. I scolded her for chasing them, and it's been fine. She just didn't understand the rules. The chasing consisted of her trotting after them, but even that was too much for me. 

I'd put him in his area again, and supervise his interactions with the new doe until he knows his role. Hopefully the light will click on quickly.


----------



## LisaFoerster (Jul 10, 2015)

I have witnessed him chasing her. I have corrected him and will continue to correct him. But it is almost like he is herding her. cutting her from the herd. I was almost convinced it is a learned behavior from watching my Aussie round up the goats. Not sure how to fix this. I need the Aussie to herd and my LGD to guard. But I think he is doing this just to this one goat because she wont stand her ground with the LGD


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Then separate him again. Does he exhibit this behavior when you are right there? If no, then he knows you don't like it and is using his own judgment, a difficulty with LGDs. If not, then separate him and supervise his interactions with this particular doe until he "gets it". If he's good with your goats, and never aggressive, then he just needs some guidance. He's still a puppy and learning his role.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he thought he were protecting her since the others are setting up the herd structure. My male LGD will step between goats who are head butting their way to hierarchy. He may well be "protecting" her by keeping her away from the others. He just needs to know that chasing and herding is NEVER ok.


----------



## LisaFoerster (Jul 10, 2015)

ok thank you very much. I will separate him again. I will also start spending a lot of time out there with them and see if I can get him to understand that its not ok to chase her or separate her from the herd. 
Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Supervised with the goats only. 
Correction when needed immediately, chasing is not OK. Separating one goat is not that breeds job. 

Get a shock collar, this needs to be nipped in the bud quick. As you zap the dog say a stern "No"~!
It won't be until the dog is over 1 year or more until the puppy matures and learns what is right and wrong.

I honestly would get the most docile doe and pen the new girl up with her so they can bond and she has someone as a friend. 2 weeks should do it. 
Or pull all the goats off that big area and leave the new goat and a docile goat friend, then slowly introduce after 1 week or two only 1 goat at a time, let each get their pecking orders done, then bring in the next doe. Leave the meanest for last to re introduce her back into the main pen. This should shift the pecking orders and the new girl should be seen as part of the herd now.


----------

